# Reading threads in text only mode



## Ceicei (Oct 1, 2007)

Is there a way to read threads on MartialTalk in text only mode (not in html web version)?  I looked for a menu how to switch between these modes but cannot find this.  There are times when text version would be appreciated.  Just wondering....

- Ceicei


----------



## Kacey (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't know how to get a text only mode (or even if it's possible) but you can cut the clutter to make the pages load faster (very important for dial-up) by going to:

User CP

In the menus at the left, chose "User Options"

Third blue box down in the center display (not the menus this time), "Thread Display Options" - uncheck all 3 boxes



> You have the option to show or hide various elements of messages, which may be of use to users on slow internet connections, or who want to remove extraneous clutter from posts.
> Show Signatures
> Show Avatars
> Show Images (including attached images and images in  code)[/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 1, 2007)

If all you want to do is read a trimmed down version you could go through the archives: http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/archive/index.php/

text only wouldn't work too well as there would be no links


----------



## newGuy12 (Oct 2, 2007)

Or, use a text only browser:

lynx


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 2, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> If all you want to do is read a trimmed down version you could go through the archives: http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/archive/index.php/
> 
> text only wouldn't work too well as there would be no links



Ah, *thank you*!  That was *exactly* what I was looking for, but had trouble finding this.  When I checked on the last page, it showed the current threads... so apparently if I ever need to go text-based version, I'll have to check the last page.

- Ceicei


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 2, 2007)

newGuy12 said:


> Or, use a text only browser:
> 
> lynx



Intriguing!  I didn't know there were comparable browsers out there that wasn't html based.

Thank you.

- Ceicei


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 2, 2007)

Ceicei said:


> Ah, *thank you*!  That was *exactly* what I was looking for, but had trouble finding this.  When I checked on the last page, it showed the current threads... so apparently if I ever need to go text-based version, I'll have to check the last page.
> 
> - Ceicei



It has a "PDA" button in the top right that flips the order around so that new stuff appears first rather then last as well


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 2, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> It has a "PDA" button in the top right that flips the order around so that new stuff appears first rather then last as well



Ah, another useful tip!  You're a walking information manual!  Thank you.

- Ceicei


----------

